# The off-subject thread



## Shyguy- the Pokemon (Jan 1, 2009)

The point in this thread is to be as misinterpreting as possible. If you have come to a conclusion, feel free to change the subject to anything at all. Once a subject has been changed, you may not reply to it again, although you may change it back and start the whole conversation over again.

Please try not to change the subject too frequently. It will slowly change anyway just by the way the game is played.

example
P1: I had chicken for dinner.
P2: Who's chicken, you cannibal?
P1: Whoever's afraid to post here is chicken.
P3: How do you chick when you're chickin'?
P4: Why must you direct youre question's at How? Who's How, anyhow? I wouldn't know if he did or not. By the way, is it just me, or is the universe about to explode?

I'll start.

How was New Years Eve?


----------



## xkze (Jan 2, 2009)

New Years' Eve! That was the day when we had an entire forumwide discussion about stupid threads just like this one that don't make any sense and are technically spam and about how nobody should ever make topics like those ever again! 

How was your New Years' Eve?


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 2, 2009)

How would I know about your Ne Years' Eve?


----------



## Adriane (Jan 2, 2009)

itt confusion


----------



## Zuu (Jan 2, 2009)

... Probably via all the cameras you have in my room. Also, 



			
				Xikaze said:
			
		

> New Years' Eve! That was the day when we had an entire forumwide discussion about stupid threads just like this one that don't make any sense and are technically spam and about how nobody should ever make topics like those ever again!


and if you didn't get it the first time



			
				Xikaze said:
			
		

> *New Years' Eve! That was the day when we had an entire forumwide discussion about stupid threads just like this one that don't make any sense and are technically spam and about how nobody should ever make topics like those ever again!*


----------



## surskitty (Jan 2, 2009)

New Years' Eve?  Isn't that when we learned that the server is robust...?

Since, y'know, it took it a while to crash from stupid threads.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 2, 2009)

threads,you mean the us vs the world thread

the us sucks


----------



## surskitty (Jan 2, 2009)

The other giant stupid threads don't help.


----------



## Retsu (Jan 2, 2009)

Gosh, it sure bugs me when people make clutter threads.


----------

